# hide the factShould I hide tha fact that I've been to the USA?



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dear all,


I checked my points for EE purposes and it looks like I have 460 points, so I expect to get ITA in few months after submitting the profile. But I have a problem:

- in 2005 and 2004 I was in the USA as Work and Travel student for 3 months each year. In 2005 I committed two criminal records - shoplifting and disorderly conduct. In both cases I was in court, paid small fines (up to 100 USD) and police took my fingertips. (It's awful, I know - but I was young)

What should I do know? I am planniing NOT mention that I have been to the USA. Do you think it is a good idea? If no, in what way can Canadian immigration officer find out that I have actually visited USA?


Thanks a lot for you help!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It is _*never*_ a good idea to lie to any government anywhere in the world, especially when it pertains to immigration. One expulsion for fraud and deception could affect future immigration applications in Canada and beyond (i.e. if you are deported from country X, countries Y and Z can hold your deportation against you).

You should disclose _everything_ and let the Canadian government decide whether or not you are eligible for admission to Canada.

If you don't disclose and they find out (they share information with the United States), they have the right to deport you and ban you from re-entering Canada for as long as they like (i.e. they could ban you for life).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

illi4 said:


> I am planniing NOT mention that I have been to the USA.




So you are planning to lie to the Canadian government?


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It is _*never*_ a good idea to lie to any government anywhere in the world



Except if you live in former USSR republic or anywhere else out of developed world.


Guys, I understand it is not the best solution, but what should I do??? It is the only criminal offence in my life, I have even received just 2 fines for my driving, although I drive for 7 years. My academic record and career are quite successful. If I get visa, my life will completely change. However, if I don't get visa, even if i will forever banned for Canada, nothing will happen in my life.

So, my question is: in what way Canada may even find out that I visited the US?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

It is always best to disclose anything you think may be relevant. In this case, criminal convictions anywhere in the world would be considered relevant. Let's be honest, Canada doesn't want criminal immigrants.

That being said, there is a good answer to what you should do. The Canada Criminal Rehabilitation program allows somebody with a criminal record to clean the slate and forever fix their inadmissibility, but is only available to individuals who have finished their full sentence (payment of all fines, completion of probation, etc.) more than 5 years prior.

Since it sounds like you would qualify for that, you can clear your record BEFORE applying to come to Canada. It will take a bit of time and effort but it will remove any question of your indadmissability based on your past mistakes in the USA.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/rehabil.asp


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

illi4 said:


> Except if you live in former USSR republic or anywhere else out of developed world.
> 
> 
> Guys, I understand it is not the best solution, but what should I do??? It is the only criminal offence in my life, I have even received just 2 fines for my driving, although I drive for 7 years. My academic record and career are quite successful. If I get visa, my life will completely change. However, if I don't get visa, even if i will forever banned for Canada, nothing will happen in my life.
> ...


The best part is to get the Police Clearance Certificate from US and see what it says. My friend had Credit Card due which he never paid and fine for over-speeding in the UK. But his police clearance certificate was clean. Only if you are put behind the bars, you need to worry about visa cancellation. Otherwise, you need not worry. It is easy for the Embassy to track your stay in the US from your passport details. So, do not hide any information.


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

OldPro said:


> It is always best to disclose anything you think may be relevant. In this case, criminal convictions anywhere in the world would be considered relevant. Let's be honest, Canada doesn't want criminal immigrants.
> 
> That being said, there is a good answer to what you should do. The Canada Criminal Rehabilitation program allows somebody with a criminal record to clean the slate and forever fix their inadmissibility, but is only available to individuals who have finished their full sentence (payment of all fines, completion of probation, etc.) more than 5 years prior.
> 
> Since it sounds like you would qualify for that, you can clear your record BEFORE applying to come to Canada. It will take a bit of time and effort but it will remove any question of your indadmissability based on your past mistakes in the USA.


Thanks, it's interesting. New problem has appeared: for reabiliatation they want me to submit the set of documents which I will strugle to provide. For example, court judgement, state certificate from police authority, certificate of reabilitation. I don't have any document regarding these arrests.

I checked court decision online - there is no my case in the court of my State! May be the record was aready deleted? Anyway, it makes this reabilitation procedure even more difficult.


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

madhusanthosh said:


> The best part is to get the Police Clearance Certificate from US and see what it says. My friend had Credit Card due which he never paid and fine for over-speeding in the UK. But his police clearance certificate was clean. Only if you are put behind the bars, you need to worry about visa cancellation. Otherwise, you need not worry. It is easy for the Embassy to track your stay in the US from your passport details. So, do not hide any information.


Yes, I am going to start with FBI certificate. I didn't find my case on court online service, so my certificate may be clean as well. In addition, I'm going to offer the background check of my name.

You wrote:

It is easy for the Embassy to track your stay in the US from your passport details.

My question is: why do you think so? I've replaced passport twice since I was in USA, there is no any marks or visas that I've ever been to North America. As far as I understand, Canada authorities have to request this information either from Belorussia or the USA to find out this fact,, but why would they do it??? I'm sure, Belorussia will not even bother to answer.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

illi4 said:


> Yes, I am going to start with FBI certificate. I didn't find my case on court online service, so my certificate may be clean as well. In addition, I'm going to offer the background check of my name.
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...




Your new passport will have references to your old passports... From your new passport, they can track your old passport details and your stay in the US... It's all High Commission level dealing... My consultancy gave me this answer when I wanted to skip few of my addresses that I stayed in UK... So, I gave every single address I stayed in the UK.....


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

madhusanthosh said:


> Your new passport will have references to your old passports... From your new passport, they can track your old passport details and your stay in the US... It's all High Commission level dealing... My consultancy gave me this answer when I wanted to skip few of my addresses that I stayed in UK... So, I gave every single address I stayed in the UK.....


To track my former passport details they should request Belorussia authority for this information.

Did your consultant answer that Canada has an access to the UK police/migration records?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

illi4 said:


> to track my former passport details they should request belorussia authority for this information.
> 
> Did your consultant answer that canada has an access to the uk police/migration records?



yes


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We've seen communication between US and Canada border securities in the past that are questionable. It may be not according to 'the books' but if they get the information, they get it. There have been people who were granted a visa and even citizenship, who were kicked out of the country after years, because the Canadian government found out they were lying at some point.
I don't have the impression that protecting our privacy is a top priority for the current government.


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

madhusanthosh said:


> yes



I've never thought it's possible. Good think is that Canadian Government should really request the US to provide the information, formally or informally. Anyway, I hope that my FBI record is as clean as my court record in the US - it will really simplify the situation.

thank you for your comments!


----------



## illi4 (Aug 10, 2015)

EVHB said:


> We've seen communication between US and Canada border securities in the past that are questionable. It may be not according to 'the books' but if they get the information, they get it. There have been people who were granted a visa and even citizenship, who were kicked out of the country after years, because the Canadian government found out they were lying at some point.
> I don't have the impression that protecting our privacy is a top priority for the current government.



What do you mean by "questionable communication"? Do you mean, like "informal communication"?

It is bad for me if they have such a practice. In so, why do Canada asks for clearence certificates? What do you think?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

illi4, either you want to do things right or you want to hear the answer you want to hear which is that you can lie and get away with it.

You WILL be asked if you have any criminal convictions in your past in ANY country. How do you think you can answer that without lying?

Iv'e given you the right answer, apply for Rehabilitation. As I also wrote it might not be easy or convenient but that is YOUR problem. Please do not forget that YOU did commit a criminal act. Now you get to learn one of the ways you have to PAY for your actions. 

People from the USA get stopped from entering Canada every single day just because they have a drunk driving conviction. That alone makes them inelligible for entry into Canada. They have to apply for Rehabilition to gain entry. You are no different.


----------

